# Teacher Wants Acid Thrown On Attackers



## JBS (Nov 25, 2008)

> Afghans arrest schoolgirl acid attackers
> 
> Reuters
> Tuesday, November 25, 2008
> ...



Video here...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7747762.stm





Sounds like *teacher* could give these savages a* lesson...*



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I changed this post because of this...



> © 2008 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.



Pardus


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 25, 2008)

> After the attack, President Hamid Karzai called for the perpetrators to be executed in public. Nuskaal said the attackers should have acid thrown on them first.



Word.


----------



## car (Nov 25, 2008)

Hang them, gently, by their necks until they are completely suspended.

Then, let Ol' girl "bless" them with acid.

Then, give her access to the ropes from which they are suspended.

Let her play "puppet master" to their marionette (sp?) until their chicken necks snap.

:2c:


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 25, 2008)

car said:


> Hang them, gently, by their necks until they are completely suspended.
> 
> Then, let Ol' girl "bless" them with acid.
> 
> ...



Such a wicked side.  I concur wholeheartedly.


----------



## car (Nov 25, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Such a wicked side.  I concur wholeheartedly.



I have an epipheny (sp?) every now and then.

Abusers piss me off. Give them what they gave.


Sorry............. vigilante justice isn't right - just wishful thinking.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 25, 2008)

car said:


> vigilante justice isn't right



Makes for good venting though, don't it.


----------



## Looon (Nov 25, 2008)

Turn that shithole into glass!!!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, a nice little shower of acid, then a nice little shower of lye.  Powder with baking soda, rinse with water - repeat.  Suspend by thumbs, soak with some nice salt water - find 24v 15 amp battery with long jumper cables - remove ends not attached to battery, play Operation without opening patient.  lower after each of the girls that got splased wit hacid gets tired of seeing galvanic responses of the human body.  Feed well, throw in tank with some voracious animals of some type.  Allow said animals to clean bones.  Send bones to Taliban leadership.


----------

